
Alzheimer website slowly disappearing - stevoo
http://i-remember.fr/en
======
mholt
The website's performance is a metaphor for the article's title.

------
scrollaway
FFS. The comments on here are really breaking my heart.

This is a BEAUTIFUL website. "Booh, autoplay!" "Booh, performance!" "Booh,
webgl bloat!"

Holy crap guys. 24 comments, only TWO positive ones.

~~~
camus2
if the app was fast , i'm sure everybody would be positive. IT is not.I dont
even get 1 fps on my MCBOOK PRO. Explain me how i can enjoy beauty that way.

~~~
Ryoku
I would be worried about the health of your computer. My work's T420 lenovo
doesn't seem to lag THAT much, in fact, I hadn't noticed much of it until I
got to read the comments here...

Scratch that, just after I wrote last paragraph I opened the site on Chrome
(Instead of FF) and it lags heavily in there. I don't know if it might be
because some FF plug ins block third party things like facebook connect and
Google analytics...

I find it weird, the difference of fps between Chrome and FF with this site is
HUGE in my computer.

~~~
scrollaway
FWIW: 33.0.1750.152 (Developer Build 256984) - the site runs smooth as butter.

------
camus2
ultra slow on my laptop, unfortunatly.

WebGL is fancy,but performances are just not there yet. How long most people
will stay on that site given how slow it is?and i have a pretty good
computer(Macbook pro). it's not a geek website, webdevs should test
performances seriously and ask themself if these kind of stunts are worth the
effort. So yeah, there is a wow effect, but if i was the client,i'd be afraid
of a pretty high bounce rate.

The message is clearly lost here,due to performance problems.

~~~
mattdesl
The problem isn't so much with WebGL performance. WebGL is easily fast enough
for simple particles like this (although 2D canvas could probably also manage
it). The problem is that a lot of web devs don't have a full understanding of
the OpenGL pipeline, and how using tools and effects in one way rather than
another can lead to crippling performance issues. That entire scene could
probably be batched into a single render call.

WebGL has lots of potential to be lightweight and non-intrusive. I've started
writing a series on the topic to try and dispel some myths of WebGL being slow
and bloated.

[https://medium.com/p/abf669857722](https://medium.com/p/abf669857722)

Part 1 of the technical aspects:
[https://medium.com/p/cebd176c281d](https://medium.com/p/cebd176c281d)

------
PeterWhittaker
I'm taking a break in an office environment. I scan various sites for
interesting stories which I open in new tabs, then I read the stories of
interest.

During the scan-and-open process, I started to hear bizarre enviro-music and
was wondering who was being so inconsiderate.

Fortunately, this page was one of the first I'd opened, so it didn't take too
long for my obnoxious self to stop bothering everyone.

(Just ranting about sites with autoplay sound, it's only been a bad idea since
day one.)

~~~
asadlionpk
After the chrome update (adding sound indicator on tabs), that isn't much
issue now.

~~~
Crito
No, it is still an issue. Those icons are fairly small, if I have many tabs
open it can take a moment for my eyes to scan across the tabs to locate the
playing icon.

What chrome _should_ do is take the capability that lets them know if a tab is
playing sound and use it to _mute_ that sound, unless the user requests
otherwise or _perhaps_ unless the tab is actually being displayed to the user.

What web developers should do is stop autoplaying things with sound. Unless
your website is dedicated to things with sound and your user already knows
that _(read: unless your site is youtube, or vimeo)_ then autoplaying sound is
always the wrong thing to do.

------
fmax30
Is it just me or is the website really slow . It feels very laggy on Chrome
33.0.1750.152 Mac OSX 10.9 mavericks.

~~~
dignati
Same system, same versions but it's fine for me. Still power hungry though.

------
ilovecookies
Nice, kind of reminds me of that movie; memento I think it was called :)

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0209144/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0209144/)

------
Shank
I'm a bit confused as to what it means by disappearing, or how to stop it.
Does the site chronologically delete memories or does it all go down as
memories aren't added?

------
trekky1700
Anyone having issues with performance, try opening it in Firefox. It was very
laggy for me in Chrome, but Firefox runs it perfectly.

~~~
josh-wrale
Locked up my Firefox 28 for a few minutes on fully-updated Fedora 20, Intel(R)
Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Radeon HD 6350, 16GB RAM.

------
sirtel
Amazing website. It could also be a place to speak out secrets.

------
PhasmaFelis
I've yet to meet a high-end 3D game that my machine can't run at 40fps+. I'm
really impressed that they've managed to make it chug along at 3fps displaying
glowy dots.

~~~
camus2
what hardware do you have?

------
GrinningFool
Really cool and well done, slow loading aside.

